# Onion on the bottoms of your feet



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Saturday, we had a family member pass away from cancer after a very taxing few months. I suppose the stress compromised my Immune system, because I caught a bug for the first time in almost 2 years. I use essential oils daily and had forgotten what it was like to get sick.
the bug hit me hard and fast. Monday morning I went with the family to make final arrangements, and by 3pm, I was dying on the couch with a fever, chills, upset stomach and everything on my body was screaming in pain - even my hair! I think I slept for the next 24 hours, but I can't be down that long - to much to do. SO I decided to try the "onion trick" I had read about on facebook. I had the hubby slice off two 1/4 inch thick layers of onion, and used athletic tape to secure them to the bottoms of my feet under my socks. 
It felt kinda tingly at first, but as the pain in my joints started to ease, I fell asleep again. I woke up this morning with no aches and pains, my fever was broke, my cough is almost gone, my stomach feels very hungry, and my voice is back. I even feel like I have the energy to get something done around here. When I took the onion off, they were a brownish color next to where they touched my feet. 
Anyone else tried this before? Is it a fluke thing, or is there a reason the onion on my feet actually worked? Even if it is all in my head, I'm glad I feel better!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I've done it with garlic for little ones that aren't able to take raw garlic orally and it did seem to work, although not as fast.

Your skin is very permeable and will absorb stuff. That is why some people are concerned about things like shampoo, lotions and other commercial skin care products. Whatever is in those products will, to a certain extent, be absorbed into the body. An interesting experiment to demonstrate this is to put cut garlic cloves on your feet and see how long it takes before someone can smell the garlic on your breath.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Ginger and onions. My Japanese grandmother would fill our socks when we were sick.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Goodness...this is certainly worth a try.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can you use them in soup later ? :cute:

There are a lot of compounds in onions, will have to try it


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Have used Vicks in the same way. Worked for me and several others.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I know that the meridians of your body go to the surface at the bottom of your feet. That is why essential oils are most effective when applied to the bottoms of the feet rather than anywhere else in/on your body. I don't know about an onion???? But using the bottom of the feet is the best place for the body to absorb.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm thinking I just might have a bit of fibro...(whatever) as my calves/ankles hurt when gentle pressed on. If I applied some type of essential oil, would it help with this?


----------



## tracylee (Jun 29, 2013)

We do this often. I also soften onions in the skillet and wrap them up in a towel and put on our chest for chest colds and pnemonia.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

haley1 said:


> Can you use them in soup later ? :cute:
> 
> There are a lot of compounds in onions, will have to try it


It would be quite a feet.

How did our ancestors figure things out. We are still discovering plants and things and learning about them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

Probably just had one of those 24 hour bugs .


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

WV Hillbilly - No, Not a 24 hour hour bug - Mom has had it for a week and a half, Dad had it for 5 days, and I've got a cough that is lingering pretty bad, and had to apply the onion again the next night, but I'm better each morning.
motdaugrnds - I have a whole bunch of info on fibro and essential oils. PM me your e-mail address and I'll forward what I have. Remind me that you want the fibro information.
I'm not sure if the onion added anti oxidants to my system via my feet, or if it pulled toxins, or both.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

As a trained practitioner of Traditional Chinese Medicine, (nothing like and much different than a DR) I can tell you factually that onions have no effect with meridians on the bottom of your feet. On the subject of meridians, there are no meridians on the bottom of your feet, the areas you are getting confusing with are energy points associated with reflexology and they have nothing to do with meridians. Onions do not absorb toxins, instead they start to rot the very moment they are cut, the rot produces many toxins in the process. Never store unused cut onions, unless they are dehydrated. They should not be consumed unless used within a few hours. They rot very quickly, not according to the eye but they honestly do.

Onions do have many health benefits but they need to be consumed to be effective. We do use herbs, needles, heat, on the feet, body, at meridian channels, and energy junctions, some of which are on the feet. This practice is called acupressure. 

Onions were used in the old days in homes to absorb the Plague germs, (it actually was spread by rat droppings, rat fleas and ignorance of sanitation) it made people believe they had some control over their health. 

I am not posting to ridicule so please don't go there. Just offering hard earned knowledge from years of study. I am about as natural cure of a person as you would likely ever meet, but there are as many bad advice folk remedies as there are good advice folk remedies. Onions on the feet is a bad one. Onions in your tummy is a good one.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I've only tried onion on my feet in the following fashion. 
I would sautÃ©ed it with olive oil then use the extra oil for a foot massage then dust with bentonite clay. I often used other antiviral herbs as a thick tea in the clay poultice. 
I find it hard to believe the only health benefit of onions can just be from eating them. If that's the case then why are essential oils in a carrier effective as teas or tinctures? Granted onions don't smell as good as most herbs but the skin does absorb more than just minerals....just my two cents.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Onions and garlic will stimulate the sinuses to run, which can help flush out bacteria planning their secondary infection. But better a garlic clove in your mouth than sliced onions on the feet.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I hope the information I offer here is taken in the loving way it is given. The skin exists for the main reason to act as a barrier to keep things in the body and to keep things out. It is true a few things are trans dermal but most are not. Water for instance can penetrate a tiny bit into the epidermis, but then it is stopped at the dermal layer and can not go deep enough to be of any general hydration benefit to the body. In general water on the skin tends to wash away helpful oils and acids. But if a thin layer of oil is applied over moist skin it can help to rehydrate the superficial epidermis layer.

Carrier oils are the same in that they can not penetrate deep enough to be transported or accessed by the body to any helpful degree. However, the essential oils are a whole other thing entirely, many have such a small molecular size that they can and will easily permeate the skin to a degree that they can be beneficial. The whole reason for using a carrier oil is to dilute and distribute the highly concentrated and possibly harmful concentration to a skin safe nonirritating level.

Keep in mind that many essential oils can also be transported into the body by respiration as in aromatherapy, which is one of the mostvery effective use of said oils. 

A nice example of the benefits of a topical foot treatment is the use of Black teas in a foot bath to very effectively treat foot fungus. I swear it is mere effective than nearly any western medicinal protocol! The tannins attack the fungus and soak into the skin just deep enough that 4-5 days of once a day soaks the fungus is just gone! 

More in a minute....


----------

